# Rescued Horlick's Malted Milk



## bottlerocket (Aug 11, 2014)

I posted earlier today under general bottle chat a question/advice as to what others do with "common" bottles such as I do and leave them at the site. (personal option of course)I mentioned leaving a Horlick Malted Milk bottle but had second thought after a few comments so I braved the biblical rains after work and rescued this bottle. Or is it a Jar?Anyway here are a few pictures for you to comment on after cleaning it up a bit.I am impressed with the strong embossed letters and now am glad I went back and got it.Can anyone guess a date?The bottom as shown in the picture has a defined 7 next to what looks like an O over a D.1927 or 1937 maybe?No fancy logos or embossed characters.Collectable?Thanks


----------



## botlguy (Aug 11, 2014)

I believe these can be dated loosely by the embossed wording. I could ask my Nephew but since I gave him C**P for collecting such lowly bottles [][] I am embarrassed,,,,,, but will do it. I'm glad you went back and got it. C**P bottles / jars need love also.   [8D][8D]       Jim


----------



## sunrunner (Aug 12, 2014)

though for many diggers  this bottles seem common , in general they are not . the HORLICK for instants is  90 years old and is not made any more it is a relic after all and guess what ? you can still use it! I use a large one I found as a penny jar.


----------



## bottlerocket (Aug 12, 2014)

I did find this site:http://oldglassbottles.blogspot.com/2013/10/aqua-glass-horlicks-malted-milk-jar.htmlI do believe my jar is older than I thought.I would say around 1915 plus.The lip does not appear to be ground. It seems very smooth so probably not before 1915.No circle logo either which puts it as an earlier time period. Earlier than what though?I am not an expert on the company but according to this article, The 2 founding members split in 1921. If this marked the starting year of the circle emblem then I can assume my jar falls between 1915 and 1921? This is ONLY an assumption by a beginners assessment. If anyone has a closer date, please share.


----------



## sunrunner (Aug 12, 2014)

they still make Watkins products here in the state also but it ant the same bottle. anyway England is still a little old fashioned about there packaging.


----------

